# Interesting way to do your sanding.



## AlaskaGuy

@ the 12 minute mark.


----------



## robscastle

A very interesting a video looks like a Torque Work center with partial NC

The sanding I guess its a NC version of a drum sander again letting the machine do the work.

Did you see the watch? cool!!

overall a very impressive project but I would be concerned about timber movement ruining the tolerances, it certainly looks good.


----------



## lumbering_on

> A very interesting a video looks like a Torque Work center with partial NC
> 
> The sanding I guess its a NC version of a drum sander again letting the machine do the work.
> 
> Did you see the watch? cool!!
> 
> overall a very impressive project but I would be concerned about timber movement ruining the tolerances, it certainly looks good.
> 
> - robscastle


I was wondering what that machine was. I haven't seen one of them before, but it is certainly fun to watch.


----------



## Scap

That was pretty amazing.
I completely geek out on stuff like that…


----------



## Gene01

Amazing. I'm totally impressed.


----------



## LesB

Looks like a large CNC machine. Great for making multiple copies. 
But…..I wonder what the set up time is and the learning curve on using it?

I did notice he used "baby" wipes to clean up the glue. May have to try that over wet paper towels.


----------



## pottz

that machine and what he was making was just incredible.and im with les gotta try the baby wipe idea-lol.


----------



## BroncoBrian

I enjoyed watching the video. Was that a router? Cool setup.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman

I thought the end result was horrible. The guy gots brains but no sense of design he also has short grain in the pins where the case joins in the corners. Maybe he doesn't care or he's to caught up in his overly complicated use of jointery.


----------



## robscastle

If degoose was still around he would be able to identify it and possibly advise on how it operated.

I missed the baby wipes I saw the watch though !... did you guys miss it? I will go back and take another gander for the baby wipes.


----------



## robscastle

OK I am back, this time I watched the complete video, then went looking for the machine.

I found it at:-

http://woodroleehyun.com the site shows it all.

It still looks a bit like a more advanced version of a Torque workcenter.

Interesting ball cutter never seen anything like that before, no doubt Pozzy has one in his workshop somewhere though.

Now back to the sanding I have someting similar but its on a hand held angle grinder/Sander I use it to remove paint from timber, and polish my Ute (with a lambswood pad I might add)...no NC for me sadly. From memory the base pad seen in the was about $65. 
I will take a picture of it next time I get it out and post it for general interest or possibly just boring other LJs!

Its a big ass Art Deco looking cabinet (chest of drawers) , and timber wise looks to be Oak and Walnut (will accept knowledgable replies on it)

Setting it up with a roundover router bit with a bearing then using NC would require very precise positioning, to prevent run in or run out.
The drawer dovetails look impressive but are in practice reversed, and possibly this has been done for visual effect.

All very interesting work and I might just try one to see if I can do the same without the Complex gear.

Anyway back to the baby wipes, understanding what baby wipes are primarly intended for I assume a damp cloth would produce the same result. Mind you it is possibly a little more convinent.

Not forgetting the watch!


----------



## DS

I sure hope that is a Random Orbit head on there, otherwise, if it is just spinning around the spindle axis, there would lots of swirly scratches.

Also, I'm am not sure how effective this method will be. ROS is difficult to maintain proper pressure on an automated machine for proper sanding. Maybe his hand control of the spindle allows him an ability to govern pressure on the material. Too many unknowns going on here.

There are several automated ROS machines which are setup like a wide belt sander to pass material underneath them on a conveyor, but the two companies with which I've had experience on this type of machine, ultimately failed to succeed in keeping it running consistently.

The guy's technique is rather interesting though, I'll give him that.


----------



## pottz

sorry RC i dont have one of those…..yet! lol. no ill pass on that thing,looks expensive and would take up more space than i can afford.ill bet duckie has one in that space age shop of his?


----------



## bobasaurus

I don't see this being much better than a standard ROS, and it must be a pain to setup.


----------



## Tony_S

> Also, I m am not sure how effective this method will be. ROS is difficult to maintain proper pressure on an automated machine for proper sanding. Maybe his hand control of the spindle allows him an ability to govern pressure on the material.
> - DS


I can't speak for effectiveness the unit in the video, but sanding aggregates have been around for quite a few years. 10? Maybe longer? I looked into one about 7-8 years ago and from what I was told, the problems were exactly as you mentioned above. 
I don't doubt they've improved since then, but to what degree, I can't say. Never did pursue the idea again.
They were bloody expensive, but I'm sure thats changed as well.
https://www.benz-tools.de/en/products/wood-composites/tooling-technologies/sanding-units


----------



## AlaskaGuy

I have to wonder how this one is hold up to wood movement, this is a lumber Jocks project.


----------



## robscastle

Yo Pottzy, ... I was commenting on the ball router bit itself not the overall machine.
A very interesting article on Tony_Ss link.










But more importantly, how about the watch everybody must have missed it!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman

> I have to wonder how this one is hold up to wood movement, this is a lumber Jocks project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Probably holds up just fine until someone buys it then it self destructs. Just like a banksy painting :


----------



## robscastle

Making yet more than the estimated A$26 Million worth for the man.
But more importantly what about the watch!


----------



## becikeja

I don't get it. Looks like he is just manually running his cnc machine. Expensive machine to do it by hand anyway.


----------



## pottz

> Making yet more than the estimated A$26 Million worth for the man.
> But more importantly what about the watch!
> 
> - robscastle


apparently no one cares about the watch buddy,hey what time is it,i gotta go-lol.


----------



## JayT

Interesting video, thanks for posting.

That said, I have to agree with this:



> I thought the end result was horrible. The guy gots brains but no sense of design . . . . Maybe he doesn't care or he's to caught up in his overly complicated use of jointery.
> 
> 
> - Aj2


The guy is a technician, not a designer or woodworker, IMHO. I know he was going after the dovetail look and the glue will be strong enough to hold, but the overall look is very obviously machine made and the details are missed. The one that really bugs me is the line of walnut to oak is off in the corners-the "dovetail" is about 1/8"-1/4" offset from the case corner and it's really distracting. With that machine would it have been so hard to get to those to line up for a more pleasing aesthetic?

The machine is interesting. I wonder how long it takes to set up the stops and all for a part. It's only effective if you are doing large batches of identical pieces.

All that said, he probably is making a much better living than me off machined furniture. Maybe I'm the fool, but I enjoy my woodworking a lot more.


----------



## LesB

> I have to wonder how this one is hold up to wood movement, this is a lumber Jocks project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that with a toy chest and it did eventually have some stress cracking but remained stable. The crack tended to open and close with the seasonal change in humidity. Lesson learned; only use dovetail joints on the end grain.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


----------

